# This is getting annoying.



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been looking for my type this whole time and I've decided to finally post about it.

In this test example I answered as honestly as I could and really spend a lot of time without skimming through. 

I N T J-those letters with this mbti system fit me most. I've always been sure. But everyone's talked about the theory as if it was so much more than finding a few letters that matched you. I think that's the first step before you look at the functions etc. and INTJ were always the letters that fit me the most. My whole life I've put up an ENTP facade but I'm not an ENTP if I'm trying to assign the letters to myself but when it comes to the functions it seems I always get Ne or Ni dominant then Ti then Te but I'm really good at using Te so I always think I'm more comfortable with it.

I don't know anymore.....:frustrating:

ENTP	75%
INTP 74%
INTJ 68%
ENFP	67%
ENTJ	63%
INFP 61%
INFJ 60%
ISTP 58%
ENFJ	50%
ESTP	48%
ESTJ 47%
ISFP 45%
ISTJ 41%
ESFP	40%
ESFJ 34%
ISFJ 33%


Ne	25
Ti	23
Ni	22
Te	18
Fi	17
Se	13
Fe	12
Si	10


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Cognitive functions is important. Is your intuition more response oriented, or does it work on it's own? Same with thinking.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Apollo Celestio said:


> Cognitive functions is important. Is your intuition more response oriented, or does it work on it's own? Same with thinking.


So Ni and Te can determine for sure if I'm a J?

I see.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> I've been looking for my type this whole time and I've decided to finally post about it.
> 
> In this test example I answered as honestly as I could and really spend a lot of time without skimming through.
> 
> ...



I think you are an intj. I'm attracted to intjs generally. you are an intj and you are attractive. prolly more attractive since you have very well developed Fi. No I'm not hitting on you. I'm tell you why i think you are an INTJ.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't really anything of value to add to this thread, but I just want to say I like you assbiscuits and I want to be your friend.  We can rate other women together. :happy:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

I am curious as to the link to the test. ...I get INTJ when I test too, but I really don't match the descriptions a whole lot. I feel I can best relate to any of the IXXJ types since my I and J are both very strong.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> I am curious as to the link to the test. ...I get INTJ when I test too, but I really don't match the descriptions a whole lot. I feel I can best relate to any of the IXXJ types since my I and J are both very strong.


And I've a very strong NT and fit nearly all the NT personalities, a bit :laughing:.

http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/tt/t-articl/mb-simpl.htm

There's the link to the test of those specific results :happy:.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

You're not funny. All INTJs I knew weren't funny IMO. So yes, you're INTJ. :crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> You're not funny. All INTJs I knew weren't funny IMO. So yes, you're INTJ. :crazy:


And like every ENTP I know (1? :laughing is hilarious.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

You're obviously an INTJ, because I <3 them - and I also <3 you. 

<3 for Aideen + <3 for INTJ's = Aideen is an INTJ. 


PS - That test frickin' sucks monkey butt! It didn't help me at all! My two highest scores were on ISFP and ESFP, both at 74%. No shit. I already knew that much.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> You're not funny. All INTJs I knew weren't funny IMO. So yes, you're INTJ. :crazy:


I second this...but in reverse...I find you quite amusing, and I feel that way about most NTJs (though I'm never quite sure why)...

But who knows...


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

AHHH! That test is weird! I took it and got INTJ...Talk about a flip-flop!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

It's not just the test, that's just the example I could find.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

You could abandon INTJ-hood and join the ANBKs. :tongue:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

agokcen said:


> AHHH! That test is weird! I took it and got INTJ...Talk about a flip-flop!


Told me I was an INFJ...


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Bbz, just a suggestion: Have you thought about moving this to the "Whats my personality type" section. If you ask a mod, I'm sure they will move this for you and you might get better responses - or you can make an entirely new thread? 

I wish I could give you some helpful advice, but I would be doing wrong - I don't want you to leave the INTJ side. I <3 you as an INTJ! :crying:

Look I just took the test again, and check my results: 
ESFP: 74%
ISFP: 67%
ENFP: 65%
ESFJ: 64%
ESTP: 63%
....... Last on the list: INTJ: 34%

Do you still love me, even though I'm clearly an F here? Or did you ever love me to begin with?  :sad:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

You always seemed like an entp to me....


----------



## oops (Aug 13, 2009)

I am, whatever you say i am.
If i wasnt, then why would i say i am.
In the news, the papers everyday i am...
I *dont know *it's just the way i am.

Eminem ftw 

lmao point is we dont know why we are the way we are.. we just are. and all of this personality type researching wont tell you who you are.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

took the test... gave me INTJ with INFJ only one percentage behind. Seems pretty accurate. Introversion and Intuition are most strongest preferences.
INTJ- 78%
INFJ- 77%
INTP- 74%
INFP- 72%
ISTJ- 67%
ISTP- 67%
ISFJ-66%
ISFP-65%
ENTJ-43%
ENTP-42%
ENFP-41%
ENFJ-41%
ESTJ-36%
ESFJ-34%
ESTP-31%
ESFP-30%


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I took that test, too.

INTJ: 80%
INTP: 71%
INFJ: 70%

Ni: 27, Ti: 23, Si: 20, Te: 19, Fi: 16, Ne: 15, Fe: 12, Se: 8.

Kind of surprising. How accurate is this questionnaire supposed to be...?

Oh, edit. These diagrams are pretty neat:




















Sorry to hijack your thread, Aideen:crazy:


----------

